# Cylon? Which one?



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have been out of the loop lately,can someone tell me if the newly announced Cylon Centurion is the 70's version,or from the new series? I like the old series,but just could'nt get into the new show. If it's the old CC,I'm stoked...but the new cylons just don't do it for me.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It's from the new series.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

Specifically, it's the _Season 4 _version....


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Wow, what makes it season 4?


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Wolvster said:


> Specifically, it's the _Season 4 _version....


I know what that means!!! A slew of after market kits to convert it to the other seasons.

And of course they will cost as much as or more than the kit itself.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The show tuned the designs as things went on to make them look better- both the Cylon Raider and Centurion reflect the final versions.
I know they do not have the rights for the TOS editions, but I do wish they would produce the original Cylon Raider and Centurion as reworked for Razor


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Moonman27 said:


> I have been out of the loop lately,can someone tell me if the newly announced Cylon Centurion is the 70's version,or from the new series? I like the old series,but just could'nt get into the new show. If it's the old CC,I'm stoked...but the new cylons just don't do it for me.


Agreed! I wish someone would release a 1/6 scale version of the original cylon figure with the weapons, and a base (a model - not a toy). That would ROCK! I'd be the first in line to buy one. Maybe that's something to think about once I get all my other projects completed. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

spawndude said:


> I know what that means!!! A slew of after market kits to convert it to the other seasons.
> 
> And of course they will cost as much as or more than the kit itself.


Be better off to make a NEW Centurion then a conversion
kit. Too many differences from head to toe.....


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Wolvster said:


> Be better off to make a NEW Centurion then a conversion
> kit. Too many differences from head to toe.....


Soooooooooo, got some comparison images or details to share!


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

There's always the Cylon Evolution set of pre-done figures:

http://www.nbcuniversalstore.com/ev...galactica&ecid=SMM-NBC-00299&pa=SMM-NBC-00299

I personally prefer model kits, but that price is hard to beat!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Dyonisis said:


> Agreed! I wish someone would release a 1/6 scale version of the original cylon figure with the weapons, and a base (a model - not a toy). That would ROCK! I'd be the first in line to buy one. Maybe that's something to think about once I get all my other projects completed.
> 
> ~ Chris​


I would settle for a 1/8th scale CC from the original series,with clear parts for lighting,and heavy chrome plating!!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Joe Brown said:


> There's always the Cylon Evolution set of pre-done figures:
> 
> http://www.nbcuniversalstore.com/ev...galactica&ecid=SMM-NBC-00299&pa=SMM-NBC-00299
> 
> I personally prefer model kits, but that price is hard to beat!


I prefer models, as well. But that's a really nice set of figures.

Sean


----------

